# New homes needed



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

Hello everyone. It's been a long time since I've been here but I'm hoping you can help me find homes for 3 adorable cats. Our home is just not right for them so a new homes are being sought for them. They are in Southwest WA and my email is [email protected]

1st is Jackie Chan

Jackie used to be ok with dogs and with people but due to problems with my special needs son he's to terrified to come out except at night when he sleeps on my mother but as soon as someone moves around he races off to hide again. He's fixed and is 2 years old. He needs a nice quiet calm home that can bring out his loving ways again. He has a very quiet purr and mostly kneads to show his love.











2nd is Sue Lynne

Sue Lynne is a sweety but is very shy. She loves to be loved but is afraid to ask for it. If we approach her she runs but loves on everything on her way until she finally lets us approach her to pet her. She bumps her head on us when she wants loving but approaches very cautiously like she's afraid she'll get turned away. She is also fixed and is also 2 years old. Here she is being a leg warmer for my mother on a cold day last winter. She has her favorite play toy that will go with her. It's a brindle colored catnip mouse toy that she truly loves.












and last but not least is Stripes.

Stripes is also fixed and is 3 years old. Stripes has a bum leg that does not prevent her from doing anything. She's a very loving cat who I feel would do better as a companion kitty than staying here. We have no problem keeping her but my cat does not like her and my son runs to much for her. I would love to see her as a companion for an elderly person or maybe a disabled person although anyone who loves her and will provide a great home will do.










I have been trying to find new homes for a year now but nobody seems to want them.  I have no intention on taking them to our local shelter because they are overrun already.

Thank you for any help you can give me in finding these 3 great new homes.


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you posted on Craigslist or Petfinder?


----------



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

No, I didn't. I wasn't sure if I could or not. I will list them there too. :wink: 

Thank you


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

I suggest posting on Craigslist and/or Kijiji.com. But, be SUPER precise about screening prospective homes.


----------

